# I'm engaged!



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Despite the few arguments I was having with my boyfriend, that's all over and done with. We've been through a lot and love each other deeply. We had dinner tonight and he proposed to me intimately in his house. I love it all nice and private. Now that I'm engaged, I'm going to take life more seriously now and get ready for the next step! Now, I just want to be happy and celebrate.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations

You gotta push through the problems sometimes. My wife and I are 25 (born literally a day apart) and lived together for 5 years. I was dumb when I was younger and cheated a few times, and she wasn't perfect (but not as much of a ****up as me.) Nobody is tho. Despite those issues we rarely argue, and if we do we bounce back quickly.

Just make sure u give it up. Don't stop puttin out. And don't stand in front of the TV. Good luck


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats Midnightblu!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad things worked out the way the wanted hun xxx


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats! Hope things go great for you.  Nothing is perfect. The main thing is being able to work through problems.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

87wayz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> You gotta push through the problems sometimes. My wife and I are 25 (born literally a day apart) and lived together for 5 years. I was dumb when I was younger and cheated a few times, and she wasn't perfect (but not as much of a ****up as me.) Nobody is tho. Despite those issues we rarely argue, and if we do we bounce back quickly.
> 
> Just make sure u give it up. Don't stop puttin out. And don't stand in front of the TV. Good luck


Thanks. What does don't stand in front of the tv mean. Me and my boyfriend have yet to move out, but we will once he finishes school and I have enough money. How did you guys afford to move out and stuff? Any advice how you guys did it? Thanks!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Despite the few arguments I was having with my boyfriend, that's all over and done with. We've been through a lot and love each other deeply. We had dinner tonight and he proposed to me intimately in his house. I love it all nice and private. Now that I'm engaged, I'm going to take life more seriously now and get ready for the next step! Now, I just want to be happy and celebrate.


CONGRATS!!  :yay


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

woot! congrats!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeehaw, it's baby makin' time!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats! May your wedding be as equally beautiful/fulfilling as your engagement.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations! All the best to you.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

What great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratuations! :yay We're going to have to throw you a wild SAS Bachelorette party.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Woow..congrtas hon'


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I hope my wedding will be better than the engagement. :lol Because he'll be my husband that day, I'll look and feel confident in my wedding dress, cake, gifts, food, and support from loved ones!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Congratuations! :yay We're going to have to throw you a wild SAS Bachelorette party.


Haha that will be great!


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

That is absolutely fantastic news. Congratulations.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

joinmartin said:


> That is absolutely fantastic news. Congratulations.


Thank you.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

congrats


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope it doesn't all blow up in your face.

Good luck.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Most marriages end in divorce.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Most marriages end in divorce.


Please don't speak negativity on those you see trying. Society calls that unsupportive. In the hood we call it hating


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Thanks. What does don't stand in front of the tv mean. Me and my boyfriend have yet to move out, but we will once he finishes school and I have enough money. How did you guys afford to move out and stuff? Any advice how you guys did it? Thanks!


We both work full time. She's at a bank I work full time doing maintenance. Both in school. Whn you grow up how we did u move young.

If u need any advice just message me. My wife is my best friend I worship the ground she walks on and its more than reciprocated.

By don't stand in front of the TV, I mean let a man be a man. When I'm playing xbox or watching the game, respect it. Its not sexist, its the way of the world. Respect my manhood and ill respect u as a woman and give u everything u deserve, u know?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

87wayz said:


> Please don't speak negativity on those you see trying. Society calls that unsupportive. In the hood we call it hating


Just telling the truth. You can call it whatever you want. If you call it hating, you're just wrong. I wish all marriages worked out.


----------



## Vickyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

Aw congrats! Don't listen to the negativity :/


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats  I wish you both the very best in your future together ^^


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Just telling the truth. You can call it whatever you want. If you call it hating, you're just wrong. I wish all marriages worked out.


Most ain't all, people aren't numbers


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Awww congratulations hon :yay I wish you and your fiance nothing but the best!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Most marriages end in divorce.


Save your comments for elsewhere buddy. This is a triumphs forum and this is my thread for being happy. Was it necessary for you to say that in here?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

MidnightBlu said:


> Save your comments for elsewhere buddy. This is a triumphs forum and this is my thread for being happy. Was it necessary for you to say that in here?


Cool, i hope you will triumph over the statistics.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Cool, i hope you will triumph over the statistics.


Thank you. I hope so too.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

87wayz said:


> We both work full time. She's at a bank I work full time doing maintenance. Both in school. Whn you grow up how we did u move young.
> 
> If u need any advice just message me. My wife is my best friend I worship the ground she walks on and its more than reciprocated.
> 
> By don't stand in front of the TV, I mean let a man be a man. When I'm playing xbox or watching the game, respect it. Its not sexist, its the way of the world. Respect my manhood and ill respect u as a woman and give u everything u deserve, u know?


Oh nice. I thought about working at the bank, but you need certain type of work experience to qualify which I don't have.

I definitely respect my boyfriend's too just sometimes I get annoyed when he's watching the tv while I'm trying to eat lol. Anyways, I encourage him to play his video games even when I'm there since I know he likes those. I love video games as well and own an Xbox so I understand your men's gaming activities. Games aren't just for men!


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats! May your first child be a masculine child!


----------

